# 1st gen Hoppers have slow response after latest software update



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone else seeing this issue? Mine both downloaded the new interface yesterday and the guide is so much slower. Actually nearly everything that was instant response previously now takes several seconds to get to. Bringing up recorded shows from the DVR and either starting them or even deleting them takes 4-5X longer. At first I would press the remote multiple times thinking the receiver just did not get the command but now realize that the new interface has slowed down simple functions that used to be instant. 

Not sure the couple of added features and different looking interface are worth the sluggish response. Dish tech support says all they can do is send a note to the development team and they might get back to me in 2 weeks.

Are the newer Hoppers more responsive? The two that I have are 1st gen models. I received them right after the Hopper first became available. Not even sure how many years ago that was.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

They know it slows it down and they simply don't care. It's one way to force you to upgrade.

Evolution through incompetents.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I am upgrading to H3, replacing both of my 1st Gen Hoppers. Guess the upside is I get additional tuners and a 4K Joey for my main TV for $2 less per month. I hope the new equipment works better than my current gen with the new interface.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

It is nearly unusable now it is soooo slow. We don't watch much TV during the summer so it has been a minor annoyance but now that fall season and football are starting this is going to be unacceptable situation. I've never considered leaving Dish for 15+ years, many of those because they had the best DVR but if they expect me to pay to upgrade receivers to fix their crappy s/w experience I'm outta here. I may just switch to cable for basic channels and cut the cord for everything else. Would be kind of nice not to shell out $120+ a month for TV service anyway.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Wanted to post an update to my situation. Chatted with Dish on-line and they were quick to offer to replace my two Hoppers with Hopper 2s with Sling at no charge and no commitment. Technician came out yesterday to install them, I asked him if he had been doing a lot of them and he said it was not as many as he expected. He claims that if they aren't connected to the Internet that the slowness isn't as bad but was also surprised they pushed the s/w to these older units when it cripples them so badly. I still don't think the H2 is as fast with this code as the H1 was with the previous code base but so far they are working pretty well.


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

My hopper2s are slow as can be.


----------

